
Apply HN: Remember – Intelligently search all of your files from one place. - merterdir
Hello HN!<p>Remember is an intelligent personal search engine that lets you find every moment of your digital life.<p>We connect to your computer, phone, wearables and the services you use (Facebook, Twitter, mobile apps, etc.) and make all of your data searchable from one place. Going a step further, we run machine learning algorithms on all of your files to understand context so you can search using natural language.<p>We lose so much time looking for our files; be it notes, messages, photos, videos, audio recordings.<p>&quot;Let me show you a video I sent Jack it&#x27;s hilarious!&quot; <i>Stares at phone for 15 minutes looking for it</i><p>&quot;I have a breakthrough idea about mitosis, let me write it down.&quot; <i>Never gets back to that note again</i><p>This must end. We want to help maximise human potential, and we think this as close as we can get to having perfect memory with today&#x27;s technology.<p>Founders:<p>Mert Erdir - Experience Design: BA Product Design in Milan, Italy. Ex-brand ambassador for Samsung, Timbuk2, Betabrand.<p>Fun fact: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gizmodo.com&#x2F;5809621&#x2F;how-to-upgrade-to-ios-5-today-without-any-developer-account" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gizmodo.com&#x2F;5809621&#x2F;how-to-upgrade-to-ios-5-today-wit...</a><p>Nisan Gulsar - Experience Design: Advertising student. Weteraanikonepaivat (Finland) and Sinfonia di Fiori (Italy) art festivals.<p>Yigit Demirag - AI Researcher: PH-SFT at CERN (Switzerland) , Google Summer of Code, Bilkent University Nanotechnology Research Center<p>Kerem Gunes - Back end dev: KAREL Electronics<p>We know that this is insanely hard to build. We&#x27;re not saying it&#x27;s a piece of cake for us, but we&#x27;re planning to get there by keeping learning and working. If you would love to have instant access to all of your life&#x27;s work and memories, vote for us!<p>Demo: We have a demo, but for technical reasons I can&#x27;t just post it here yet. You can sign up to the newsletter on our website to be the first to know when the beta is out. If you can&#x27;t wait, send me an email and I&#x27;ll send you the demo link: mert@remember.ai<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;remember.ai" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;remember.ai</a>
======
jeads
Apparently great minds think alike.

[http://datalba.com/](http://datalba.com/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11484635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11484635)

------
bathelpgordon
Would love to use it!

Keep constantly catching myself on the idea that having this kind of search
would be so much of use and then here you are.

Good luck, upvote!

------
necrodome
[lol] trying hard with created-1-day-ago-accounts, eh? you should try again
with a working demo.

~~~
merterdir
Posted this on facebook, friends chose to support. It's obvious to everyone
that accounts with no karma won't get anyone anywhere. But it's nice to have
people rooting for you. Even though they didn't happen to be long time Hacker
News users.

Thanks for taking the time to check the accounts of commenters. While you're
here, would you mind sharing your feedback about Remember? We'd appreciate it!

Edit: Feel free to reach me out via email for the demo.

~~~
necrodome
It's not hard to see all new accounts as HN mark them as green, no need to
check. I think it is a bad idea trying to boost your submission artificially.
It would be great if I can try it immediately, but I don't care enough about
the product to go over email. Good luck with your endeavour.

------
adamc1
This is super cool but what do you mean by intelligently?

~~~
merterdir
Conventional desktop and personal search is limited to keywords or exact
dates. Humans are not great at remembering those. We're using IBM's Watson,
Imagga and our proprietary algorithms together to understand your files. For
example; if you took a note about Pablo Neruda, Remember knows he's a poet and
you can simply search for your "notes about poetry". If you're looking for a
video from the skiing trip you took, just search for that "skiing video from
last winter".

Next step for us is to make Remember train itself. Currently you have to teach
the faces of people in your life by manually tagging photos in order to
organise by face. We're working on using social media data that's already
available. Remember will learn your girlfriend's face out-of-the-box because
once you connect to Facebook, it will look for your relationships and use your
girlfriend's public photos to learn her face all by itself.

All in all we belive this is "intelligent search".

------
erayerdogan
Looking forward to see the demo. Go Remember Go!

------
_jdecker
I need this in my life! Hope you make it guys.

~~~
merterdir
Me too! That's actually how we came up with Remember. We were spending so much
time searching for stuff instead of finding :)

------
varszegisissy
Great product and great team, go!

~~~
merterdir
Thank you!

